

Euclideon Unlimited Detail voxel demo available as webdemo - atesti
http://udserver.euclideon.com/demo

======
atesti
There are no dynamic lights, animation or moving objects yet, but some very
detailed scanned in worlds. I found video and pictures on the German news page
[http://www.golem.de/news/webdemo-verfuegbar-unlimited-
detail...](http://www.golem.de/news/webdemo-verfuegbar-unlimited-detail-
funktioniert-1504-113422.html)

